# I'm allergic to my job.



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

Wish I was kidding. :lol: I've developed a strange allergy to handling tobacco (took back my old job as a cigar rep) and now even the slightest touch of tobacco makes me go into a rash. My doctor has never seen it before and everyone thinks I'm trying to get out of work. :lol: At least I have my Einstein. <3


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I could be pregnancy related. When I was pregnant, I became allergic to things that had never bothered me before.


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

I recently developed an allergy to one of the flowers I work with! I had never had it before, but now whenever I touch Alstromeria, I get an itchy rash the next day! Luckily, as long as I wash my hands after handling it, I can avoid getting the rash...Allergies are weird.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Can you take allergy pills or wear gloves? I am allergic to it seems everything and there are some allergy meds that have helped in the past when I had to come in contact with certain things. 

But also I must admit I was allergic to my last job too! I've been away from that environment for one month today! WHOOOHOO!! And my skin has clearing up for the first time in over a year, I'm sleeping through the night, my constant cough is gone... wow! So much better. Fingers crossed wherever my new employment is there are no reactions. 

Oh just a thought, if you are expecting you can't take allergy pills. There is nothing wrong with white cotton gloves, wouldn't that make you look all hoity toity when dealing with the cigars? I know I've seen cigar attendants wear gloves before, my stepdad who is in the US used to make me go and get him fancy cubans all the time as they are available here in Canada.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm starting to get convinced I'm allergic to something at my work as well. :roll: I work at a pet store, and if I am actually allergic to something, I hope it's a bedding or something because I don't care if it's the animals! :lol: I usually spend my mornings (when I take care of all the animals, changing food/water, cleaning cages, etc.) sneezing and with an unhappy nose. Just not sure if it's the dust (from Carefresh, or from the birds), or allergies. I hope gloves help for your issue! That's really strange if it's pregnancy-related...Pregnancy does weird things to your body. :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Kelsey, when my daughter worked at the pet store she was constantly getting pink eye. Finally narrowed it down to the chemicals in the fish tanks. After some time, they changed the brand of chemicals and she never had the issue again.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I think it's gotta be something with the birds or small mammals...I don't do anything with the fish, and never have any issues while working with the reptiles. I'd experiment to see if I could narrow it down to either bedding or the animals, but I'm not sure how other than changing the bedding. And Carefresh is the best thing we can use for the mammals, so I don't want to do that. I have a feeling it might just be due to how dusty the Carefresh is though...I've not had it get any worse while actually handling the animals. But I've also never been allergic to anything, so I dunno how it works. :lol:


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

You can wake up and be allergic to something! My allergies developed when I was 16 and they changed again last year again! There are things I'm consistently allergic too, and some that just go away or develop when they start to genetically modify things.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

i always say "i am allergic to my job" every time i sneeze at work...though i am joking, i sit behind a desk most the time...


----------

